# Tankmates for Sumbu Dwarf colony in 29g



## JGoodman (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I've got a 29 tall tank that I'm going to stock with a colony of Sumbu Dwarves. I'm thinking 7 - 10.

What else can I add. I'm thinking maybe some color. Something lively enough, but not so lively as to suppress the sumbu's and keep them from eating properly.

Thanks!


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Dwarf comps, very nice. The only fish on my must have list that I don't have 

I don't have any experience with altos yet but I plan on getting some soon. But here's my idea. I plan on keeping them with some live bearers so they have some fish to hunt down. Maybe a small live bearer with your sumbus would give them something to do.

Just an idea


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I had 4 Sumbu Dwarf in a 29 one time. Turned out to be 3 male and 1 female. The larger male and the only female paired up and spawned and the other 2 males lived a horrible life mainly staying in there shells hardly ever coming out. Mine seemed to be rather shy also, needing a dither. Currently I have my pair in a 75 with a group of Flavipinnis. The male is constantly out gaurding his territory. Personally, I think 7-10 is too many to begin with in the 29 unless your getting juvies to allow them to pair up. I think the live bearer idea above seemed like a good choice. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 10 of them in a 75 gallon with some other various shelldwellers. 7-10 may work in a 29 gallon but only if the foot print is relatively large and the filtration is beast, I don't know that there would even be room for other fish with so many of them in such a small space.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

in a 29g. i would start off with 5-7 dwarf juvies and get a pair. im about to pu up a 30g im pretty sure you could only have a pair to two pairs possibly in there you dont want to overstock it its pretty small possibly a pair of sumbus and a pair of a shell dweller such as brevis or something.


----------



## JGoodman (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to add some more color but I kind of knew the answer already 

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## JGoodman (Jun 27, 2006)

I've seen someone keeping Paracyprichromis nigripinnis in the same 20 gallon as Sumbu's.

I'm thinking about sand Sand dwellers but imagine the tank is too small for them in any circumstance...

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund has kept a school of harlequin rasboras (and other things) with shellies. I have that in the back of my mind for a future tank.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

some people have better luck some fish work out in those situations and some dont. but the tank would be for sure too small for sand dwellers it may be possible with some flavipinnis


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Just keep a colony of Sumbus they're very interesting when kept in a large group!


----------



## JGoodman (Jun 27, 2006)

Darkside,

What do you consider a large colony? one comment above said that 7-10 might be too many for this size tank

Also - do Sumbu's do alright in planted tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## gman87 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have 3 pair in a 29 with tons of shells, barnacles, and plants so the site lines are broken up. Other tankmates include 6 P. lucipinnis (sp), 2 lonely female ornatipinnis, a few cull paracyps. The sumbu spawn but I haven't mastered the art of rearing altos quite yet. I do think I'm pushing the limit on sumbus though.


----------



## JGoodman (Jun 27, 2006)

Gman,

Thanks -

Can you please tell me the full name of:

P. lucipinnis (did you mean nigripinnis?)


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'm guessing he means S. lucipinnis... catfish.

I'm also guessing that they're part of the reason he can keep three pairs of altos in there. Catfish are extremely disruptive to substrate spawners, and the altos probably have their fins full dealing with the cats rather than fighting each other. :wink:


----------



## gman87 (Dec 24, 2004)

OOps, yep, I meant cats. I was thinking P as in petricola.


----------

